# Updated Uni Setup



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi there,

I added some equipment shipped from home, and will be the last stepping stone before my final setup for senior year which will happen after my family permanently moves back from Italy.

Next year my roommates will be even more caffeinatted when I lug my Bosco into the fray







.

Here is a list of the equipment:


Elektra Micro casa a leva (1991 bought used)

La Pavoni Professional PRG (1991 bought used)

Eureka Olympus 75 HS (2018 bought used)

Baratza Virtuoso

Chemex 8 cup

French Press 1 Liter

Electric Moka Pot 3 cup (bought used 5 euro and first piece of coffee equipment)

Lido E grinder

Siphon 5 cup w/Yama burner

2kW step up/down transformer

Various bottomless portafilters and tampers (49mm and 49.6mm)

GDEALER DS1 Digital Pocket scale


Metallurgica Motta accessories


35cl and 50cl milk pitchers

22cm knockbox

Tamping mat


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

IamOiman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I added some equipment shipped from home, and will be the last stepping stone before my final setup for senior year which will happen after my family permanently moves back from Italy.
> 
> ...


...because if you're going to be £30k in debt, you may as well enjoy it! 

(Not judging; I spent a large chunk of my student loan on a digital piano, then nearly starved)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jymbob said:


> (Not judging; I spent a large chunk of my student loan on a digital piano, then nearly starved)


But could it make coffee??


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

jymbob said:


> ...because if you're going to be £30k in debt, you may as well enjoy it!
> 
> (Not judging; I spent a large chunk of my student loan on a digital piano, then nearly starved)


Would you believe me that I got a full ride and spend nothing besides coffee paraphanillia?


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> But could it make coffee??


No, but I solved both issues by getting a part time job at a coffee shop


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

IamOiman said:


> Would you believe me that I got a full ride and spend nothing besides coffee paraphanillia?


Jammy. Medicine, forces or education?

(Or are you in Scotland?)


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Benefits stemming partially from academic merit and being the son of a naval officer (~40/60).

Believe me I know I am in an extremelly fortunate situation financially. Living in Italy also is beneficial as I can buy equipment far cheaper, especially used. I actually got my hands on a Gaggia Tell 2 group I intend to restore for €175!!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

IamOiman said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I added some equipment shipped from home, and will be the last stepping stone before my final setup for senior year which will happen after my family permanently moves back from Italy.
> 
> ...


That is some coffee corner, the way to go, I've just fully overhauled a second machine for another site and to say I'm peeved as its not allowed in the house is an understatement ..... so I envy your mix.

Jon.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

IamOiman said:


> Benefits stemming partially from academic merit and being the son of a naval officer (~40/60).
> 
> Believe me I know I am in an extremelly fortunate situation financially. Living in Italy also is beneficial as I can buy equipment far cheaper, especially used. I actually got my hands on a Gaggia Tell 2 group I intend to restore for €175!!!
> 
> View attachment 39603


Sweet deal, just finished a rebuild SAN Marco 100 single group found it really satisfying your going to get some pleasure getting that baby up and running enjoy.


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Saltydog said:


> Sweet deal, just finished a rebuild SAN Marco 100 single group found it really satisfying your going to get some pleasure getting that baby up and running enjoy.


Thanks! While I do have all this shiny equipment, I went back this morning to enjoy a brew from my very first coffee machine: a Bialetti 3-cup Easy Timer I bought for €5 used at a thrift store. Shows that price isn't everything.


----------

